# Gun mount for a camera with pictures.



## schmitzgopro (Oct 3, 2012)

I finally found a mount that works with some of the guns that our group shoots (unfortunately not for my main gun the super vinci yet) but nonetheless a quality gun that seems solid. Now I can't say for sure cause I haven't tested it but will be tomorrow but this company has something going. http://www.captureyourhunt.com/products/ is there website and I highly suggest you check them out if you run POV camera's. Very quick turn around and great group of guys to order from and I high suggest them.

Couple things about the mount and ways it can mount:
Mounts on left and right side of gun
Can be pointed at the gun barrel or the shooter
Can be above the gun or mounted upside down as well
Comes with a recoil buddy I believe is what they call it (little silver metal piece that wedges between the camera case and the mount to steady your shot and take some of the recoil bounce out)

Here are few pictures and I can't wait to get out tonight and take a couple shots and see how it looks in all the different mounting positions.

http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Eric_Schmitz/media/photo_zps13320cf7.jpg.html
http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Eric_Schmitz/media/photo1_zps76170dbf.jpg.html
http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Eric_Schmitz/media/photo2_zpsab762fda.jpg.html
http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/Eric_Schmitz/media/photo3_zpsafe46240.jpg.html


----------

